# Goodbye, Biscuit



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

Hello everyone. It is with a heavy heart I am here to announce the passing of my Buff Orpington, Biscuit. She has been doing very well lately. I last checked on the chickens Sunday. I heard them all throughout the days and knew they had food and water. This morning something seemed off as I went out to the coop. Before I got up to the door, I bent down to look under the wire to see the chicken's feet that usually greet me. Only three pairs of legs were there and my suspicions were confirmed. Biscuit was laying on the ground next to the ramp. Her eyes were closed. We cleaned the coop and moved her behind a bush until I get back from school when we will bury her. Her body didn't smell and there was only a few ants around her beak. She must've died recently - either this morning or last night. Pictures are attached, so if you don't like pictures of dead chickens, don't look. Maybe you guys could help me determine the cause of death. Please leave your thoughts in the comments.

- The chickens had some food left. I was going to change it today.
- Their water was murky and I changed it.
- Petal sometimes bullies Biscuit.
- Biscuit got scratch frequently.
- She has not been out of the coop in 2 days so it couldn't have been something she ate.
- She didn't look bloated or particularly large, so I don't know if it's egg binding.


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

Wigwam7 said:


> Hello everyone. It is with a heavy heart I am here to announce the passing of my Buff Orpington, Biscuit. She has been doing very well lately. I last checked on the chickens Sunday. I heard them all throughout the days and knew they had food and water. This morning something seemed off as I went out to the coop. Before I got up to the door, I bent down to look under the wire to see the chicken's feet that usually greet me. Only three pairs of legs were there and my suspicions were confirmed. Biscuit was laying on the ground next to the ramp. Her eyes were closed. We cleaned the coop and moved her behind a bush until I get back from school when we will bury her. Her body didn't smell and there was only a few ants around her beak. She must've died recently - either this morning or last night. Pictures are attached, so if you don't like pictures of dead chickens, don't look. Maybe you guys could help me determine the cause of death. Please leave your thoughts in the comments.
> 
> - The chickens had some food left. I was going to change it today.
> - Their water was murky and I changed it.
> ...


So sad! How old was she? I have had a few hens die without apparent cause. Heartbreaking.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

profwirick said:


> So sad! How old was she? I have had a few hens die without apparent cause. Heartbreaking.


She was just a year. She was hatched in August, I believe.


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh dear. Such a lovely buff. Life is mysterious. Group dynamics could be a good thread!


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

I had two chickens do that! I just found them dead in the run with no signs of the cause it's terrible not knowing what could have caused it, sorry for your loss


----------



## lover of birds (Nov 7, 2017)

First of all there are some problems here.

You said you hadn't checked on them since Sunday, and you're posting this on Wednesday saying you checked on them that morning because you thought something was wrong.

You said you heard them throughout the days, so you knew they had food and water. So you were around and COULD HAVE checked on them, visually and physically. How did you know they had food and water by hearing?

You said when you did check on them their water was murky. Do you know how long it was murky? Chickens get diseases from drinking murky (poopy) water. 

You said they hadn't been outside. Are there windows in their house for light and fresh air? How hot does it get in there with it closed up?

Without checking and taking care of them every day it's difficult to tell what could have happened.


----------



## Flocksofafeather (Aug 12, 2020)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

lover of birds said:


> First of all there are some problems here.
> 
> You said you hadn't checked on them since Sunday, and you're posting this on Wednesday saying you checked on them that morning because you thought something was wrong.
> 
> ...


I know I'm replying to this years later but I forgot to mention I was letting them run after me the day prior with a bucket of food in my hand and she was fine. They throw dirt in the water a lot- it was not poopy, just had some soil in it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Good grief, girl. Talk about picking up a conversation years later.

How have you been?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Aww so sorry


----------

